# Teardown of the R-Camera



## Berowne (Oct 19, 2018)

Aaron and Uncle Rog dissect Canons new Mirrorless: Teardown of the Canon EOS R Mirrorless Camera


----------



## Berowne (Oct 19, 2018)

I would like to add, that:
* engineering is pretty as always
* weather-sealing is bad as in the case of Sony-Mirrorless
* there is enough space between the circuit boards and the image sensor for an IBIS device


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up. The summary should be read by everyone debating the various options. There is a question regarding the body material - is it polycarbonate or magnesium alloy?


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, Berowne.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 19, 2018)

AlanF said:


> a question regarding the body material - is it polycarbonate or magnesium alloy?


Uncle Rog stated it quite early above the striped camera picture when he starts to remove the grip rubber:



Roger Cicala said:


> _The shell, BTW, seems to be a polycarbonate with a slightly rough surface_


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> Uncle Rog stated it quite early above the striped camera picture when he starts to remove the grip rubber:


He did, and that is the problem. The first comment posted an advertising photo of the stripped body from Canon claiming it is magnesium alloy. So, who has it wrong - Roger or Canon?


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 19, 2018)

One thing I'd like to add:
I really like Rogers summary at the end, when he starts to compare the EOS R against Nikon and Sony.
Read it, it's worth it and I won't quote it here


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 19, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Thanks for the heads up. The summary should be read by everyone debating the various options. There is a question regarding the body material - is it polycarbonate or magnesium alloy?



Canon states that it has magnesium alloy. The attached picture is from Canon USA website.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 19, 2018)

AlanF said:


> He did, and that is the problem. The first comment posted an advertising photo of the stripped body from Canon claiming it is magnesium alloy. So, who has it wrong - Roger or Canon?


Oh, sorry, Alan.
I didn't get your question right. Now I got it.


Larsskv said:


> Canon states that it has magnesium alloy.


Thanks Lars for adding this.

If the magnesium alloy body is primed then it could look like the photo from LensRentals. If you look closely it seems to be painted.
If Canon does a marketing shot of and magnesium alloy body they will make it as shiny as above.
Magnesium alloy doesn't feel like typical metal because of its light weight and heat dissipation behavior.
Maybe this together with the primer is the reason why Roger was mislead, but I would expect him to know that. 

I can't believe Canon would claim for an magnesium alloy body if it was plastic instead.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 19, 2018)

The weather sealing is worse than I thought though, and why bother to seal the buttons when the rest isn’t? Well, I was waiting for this teardown to known for a fact, and I’m glad I know. I’ll be a bit more careful with this than I was with my 1-series


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 19, 2018)

Viggo said:


> The weather sealing is worse than I thought though, and why bother to seal the buttons when the rest isn’t? Well, I was waiting for this teardown to known for a fact, and I’m glad I know. I’ll be a bit more careful with this than I was with my 1-series



Canon has claimed weather sealing with confidence on this camera, something they historically speaking has been very careful with. 

Therefore, despite not being impressively sealed, I expect the weather resistance to be fairly good, and in practice significantly better than Sony. 

I agree though, I wouldn't trust it to be anywhere near a 1D-series.


----------



## caMARYnon (Oct 19, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> Oh, sorry, Alan.
> I didn't get your question right. Now I got it.
> 
> Thanks Lars for adding this.
> ...



Mr. Cicala's answer to the same question : "It is magnesium alloy, as they say, but it's got quite a different feel to it."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 19, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> Canon states that it has magnesium alloy. The attached picture is from Canon USA website.


They have said that, but, as Roger Noted, that shell really looks like polycarbonate in the photos he provides. Magnesium is pretty easy to spot unless they have some process to make it look like plastic, or a plastic coating to protect it from corrosion, which seems uber unlikely.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Oct 19, 2018)

Viggo said:


> The weather sealing is worse than I thought though, and why bother to seal the buttons when the rest isn’t?


Well, because it's a lot easier for water to seep in past an un-sealed button or dial than it is for it to seep through a seam of two pieces of plastic fastened to each other. I mean, the buttons and dials are literally holes in the top/sides of the camera. Of course those need sealing moreso than areas where there are two pieces of material tightly fitted against each other.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 20, 2018)

caMARYnon said:


> Mr. Cicala's answer to the same question : "It is magnesium alloy, as they say, but it's got quite a different feel to it."


Thanks for posting this.


----------

